# Any Hams out there?



## floundahman (Jan 10, 2012)

I just recently received my ham radio license. I was wondering if there were any other hams on the board. My call sign is KK4GAD.


----------



## roadkill636 (Mar 5, 2012)

KC0UUQ calling cq cq cq


----------



## floundahman (Mar 5, 2012)

roadkill636 said:


> KC0UUQ calling cq cq cq




Hey, there is a fellow ham on here! I did get my tech license, but I don't have an HF rig yet. Are you on echo-link?


----------



## roadkill636 (Mar 6, 2012)

negative on the echo link, I have a Icon 746 pro and some other goodies. all going up to 74" to the top of my tower, 2meter 4 element beam at 74' 6 meter beam at 68' 2meter 13 element beam at 60 ' and a Mosley 33 senior 4 element 14" boom beam at 51' . just last month I got qso at Itally, Sydney Austrailia and France all in the same day.


----------



## floundahman (Mar 6, 2012)

I only have a dual band HT and a 2 meter Icom V8000. My neighbor has quite a shack with 2 HF radios one Yaesu and one Kenwood. He has a 1/2 wave 40 meter folded dipole and a couple of verticle antennas. I've been on HF in his shack but spend most of my time on the 2 meter. I've talked to a guy in England on a local repeater that he accessed through echo-link.


----------



## bgeddes (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a ticket, NI3S. 

Mostly goof off on PSK31 and a couple HF nets. Not a contester or world coverage guy. I use folded dipoles on 20m & 40m and an old TS-140. Nothing fancy, just functional.


----------



## h21ighlander (Jul 8, 2012)

November Nine November Mike Tango-- N9NMT-- sorta inactive at this point in time, but still have a couple of HTs, south eastern WI


----------



## JIMMYTHEFISH (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Hams. KI6YHN here... Im newly licensed and learning.


----------



## cornbread (Nov 9, 2012)

WA4Z-- from Alabama.

Ham Radio the best hobby in the world have fun.

Find a local net and check in I am on the Tenn. net every morning 3980.

73's


----------



## motfua (Dec 25, 2012)

only been causing qrm on the bands since 1962.
k5vzd


----------



## Inkd (Jun 12, 2013)

KL0LS but I haven't used my gear in awhile I have a ICOM 2350 dual band and a ICOM T8A tri band (2m, 440, 6m) handheld.


----------



## stringtyer (Jul 7, 2013)

K4RAK here. Not real active but have an ICOM 6M, 2M, 70cm handheld and a few homebrew antennas. Also have an old Heathkit HW-8 QRP CW rig that hasn't been used in 30 years. Need to get that out, dust it off, and re-learn code.


----------



## Kojak5150 (Sep 2, 2013)

KI6UNL Not as active as I would like to be. Have a daughter in Travel Softball. ICOM 92AD, Yeasu FT-897D, ICOM IC-208H (2)


Sometimes find me on Clara Repeater.


----------



## edlacy (Oct 5, 2013)

KA6CXR
Inactive since they did away with Novice and Advanced classes.


----------



## stringtyer (Nov 1, 2013)

K4RAK in North Carolina. Not active right now but will be getting back on the air as soon as I get a new antenna built. Running 6M, 2M, 70 cm.


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 1, 2014)

W5CPT - Mostly HF -


----------



## Grumman14 (Mar 17, 2019)

:lol: Well it's only been about 4 years since anyone posted in this string .. yes KC1W, and have a 14' Grumman aluminum bass boat.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 17, 2019)

Got my Tech license a few years back, but haven't used it much. I have a handheld. Funny, I was just thinking about amateur radio when reading the recent thread on VHF range.

We are in an area with great cell coverage, which is much easier to use than radio in an emergency.

When the tornado comes, I'm ready!


----------



## JLG (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi 

I have the general license as N0JLG. NW MN has active people all over the place. Recently put my toe in the DMR world. As always, much, much, much to learn.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 20, 2019)

I am not, but out of curiosity I looked up why it is called "Ham" radio. Very interesting. Turns out it is the last name initials of the three guys who started the first amateur wireless station. Their names are Hyman, Almy, & Murray, hence HAM. This happened back in 1908.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 23, 2019)

My cousin used to be into it when we were around 11 or 12. He got his license and call number all I remember was it was "hotel echo Lima" and whatever was the rest of it. I remember climbing to the tip top of my aunts magnolia tree with his new antenna. When desert strike and desert storm was happening we would tune into the Iraqi radio stations.


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 29, 2020)

I recently posted in another sub forum about radio communications, if anyone here with first hand experience cares to drop some info on my (I'm sub rookie) I'd appreciate it.


----------



## C&amp;K (Dec 27, 2021)

This thread has been going slow for a long time. But yeah, AC9KH here. Wife bought me a new Flex-6400 for Christmas. Still trying to figure out how to run it 

Also Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------

